# Tecumseh Snowblower Eng 4.5HP Compression



## mikulskn (Aug 23, 2014)

Well in prepping for the coming winter, I picked up a Yard Machines 4.5 Single Stage Snowblower with a Tecumseh 4.5 two-stroke engine. Owner claimed it just didn't start last winter, so I figured it was just a carburetor/fuel issue. When I tried to start it, it just won't fire at all after many attempts.

Engine = Tecumseh HSK845 8222D
Engine Family = YTPXS.1395EF

I did the following...

- Cleaned gas tank and carb. Cleaned carb really well.
- Installed new spark plug
- Checked for spark, and seems to be ok.
- Put fuel in the cylinder via spark plug. Even tried carb cleaner in cylinder.
- In testing compression, get about 60 on first pull. Then up to 75 on 2nd to 4th pulls.
- I put some marvel mystery oil in the cylinder to try to seal the rings to do a compression test, and then I get 80's on first pull then about 90 on subsequent pulls.

1. What is the proper or good enough compression on this engine such that I should get it to fire? In searching the answer on the internet, I can't seem to nail it down much.

2. Does it seem that this is purely a compression matter, or is there something else I should be looking at first?

3. If a compression issue, I am assuming I would be replacing the rings, or I am going down a road that really isn't worth it in these engines?

Just wanted to get some opinions before I start diving into this one.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure what compression readings you should see, but if you remove the muffler you should be able to look in the exhaust port and get a look at the piston and rings and see if they are all scored up badly. It could be someone used straight gas in there and ruined it.


----------



## mikulskn (Aug 23, 2014)

Took off the muffler, and yep, the piston is really all scored up kind of evenly on all the surface I could see. So what are my options at this point, or is not worth fixing?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably have to replace the engine on that. It won't be worth fixing as you will need a new piston, rings and cylinder head.


----------



## mikulskn (Aug 23, 2014)

That's what I was afraid the answer would be. I guess it needs to go up on craigslist for parts. Thanks for the input!


----------

